# Deputy Sheriff Barbara Pill



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

​*Deputy Sheriff*​​*Barbara Pill*​​Brevard County Sheriff's Office, Florida​​End of Watch: Tuesday, March 6, 2012​​​*Bio & Incident Details*​​*Age:* 53​*Tour:* 15 years​*Badge #* 644​​*Cause:* Gunfire​*Incident Date:* 3/6/2012​*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type​*Suspect:* In custody​​· Leave a Reflection​· Add to My Heroes​· Update this memorial​​​​​​Deputy Sheriff Barbara Pill was shot and killed after stopping a vehicle near the intersection of John Rodes Boulevard and Estates Lane, in Melbourne, shortly before 11:15 am.​​The vehicle was wanted in connection with a stolen property call from a local motel. As Deputy Pill made contact with the driver and ordered him out of the vehicle he opened fire on her, striking her multiple times. Responding deputies, Melbourne police officers, and Florida troopers chased the vehicle a short distance until it crashed on Turtlemound Road. A male and female subject in the vehicle were taken into custody and face charges in connection with Deputy Pill's murder.​​Deputy Pill was transported to the Holmes Regional Medical Center where she succumbed to the gunshot wound.​​Deputy Pill had been in law enforcement for 30 years and served with the Brevard County Sheriff's Office for 15 years. She is survived by her husband, two sons who also serve in law enforcement, and a grandchild.​​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Jack Parker​Brevard County Sheriff's Office​700 Park Avenue​Titusville, FL 32780​​Phone: (321) 264-5201​​​Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21204-deputy-sheriff-barbara-pill#ixzz1oO49rgEA​


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Deputy Pill


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2012)

RIP Deputy Pill


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Deputy


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2012)

RIP Deputy Pill


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

R.I.P.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

RIP Deputy


----------

